# Trying to Forecast Living Expenses



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

We in preparation for our move are attempting to get an idea of our cost of living when we move over and I was wondering are we way off the ball when it comes to pricing it up. This is what we are allowing for, initially we will rent but not for too long as we want to buy a two bed townhouse in or on the edge of a village near the coast. There will be just the two of us and we will be arriving in 2016. This is what we have guessed monthly

House ins £15
Water £10
Gas & Elec £95
Mobiles £20
Internet £25
IBI £20
Car Ins £ 42 
Petrol £50 
Health ins £100
Food £400

Sorry it is in sterling. reason I know what my pension and other income will be in Sterling. have under estimated or over or both.

We are trying to be realistic..............

Thanks
Roy


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Roy C said:


> We in preparation for our move are attempting to get an idea of our cost of living when we move over and I was wondering are we way off the ball when it comes to pricing it up. This is what we are allowing for, initially we will rent but not for too long as we want to buy a two bed townhouse in or on the edge of a village near the coast. There will be just the two of us and we will be arriving in 2016. This is what we have guessed monthly
> 
> House ins £15 If this is both contents and buildings, then I think it's too low
> Water £10 I would suggest nearer £15
> ...


Some comments above ...


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Roy C said:


> We in preparation for our move are attempting to get an idea of our cost of living when we move over and I was wondering are we way off the ball when it comes to pricing it up. This is what we are allowing for, initially we will rent but not for too long as we want to buy a two bed townhouse in or on the edge of a village near the coast. There will be just the two of us and we will be arriving in 2016. This is what we have guessed monthly
> 
> House ins £15
> Water £10
> ...


We don't have car insurance nor petrol to pay for so I can't comment on those, but the rest of the figures don't look far off to me. For comparison, ours are (in euros)

House insurance for 3 bed townhouse - €280 pa
Water - €30-35 per two months
Electricity - €90 per two months approx but apparently the price has gone up recently
Gas - €175 pa
Mobiles - €10 pm on Vodafone PAYG gives 100mins of free national calls, used in conjunction with Localphone gives very low cost calls to UK, I put €5 on my Vodafone PAYG about 3 times a year
Internet - we have cable, 20mb for €18 pm but that wouldn't be available in a village and you might have to increase your figure for that a bit
IBI - the full bill for mine would be €570 now but we get a discount of almost 50% - in a smaller house in a village the bill would most likely be less
Health insurance - have just had the renewal notice for ours with Prevision Medica and next year's premium will be €57.50 pm each (has only gone up by €2.50 and no extra increase due to my OH turning 65 which is good)
Food - we spend no more than €300 pm not counting meals out, but my OH is vegetarian so we don't buy much meat. That doesn't include wine or other alcohol. When we moved here I began taking €70 pw out of the bank for housekeeping and still do exactly the same, there is usually a bit left over at the end of the week.

Always better to over-estimate rather than under then you can do something nice with the surplus!


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks for both the replies above, it looks like we were near enough with nothing too shocking. We are also considering towns as well as villages Lynn for the reasons you point out, better connections not only with internet but also public transport , which we would hope to use. Maybe I should look at that townhouse in Velez looks a cracker, the one featured on a place in the sun, that is the sort of thing we would be looking at but it's all about timing.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Roy C said:


> Thanks for both the replies above, it looks like we were near enough with nothing too shocking. We are also considering towns as well as villages Lynn for the reasons you point out, better connections not only with internet but also public transport , which we would hope to use. Maybe I should look at that townhouse in Velez looks a cracker, the one featured on a place in the sun, that is the sort of thing we would be looking at but it's all about timing.


I've seen some advertised, also fully modernised, for even less than that one, but they don't tend to hang about for long. There was one going for €49,000 a few months ago (I didn't like how they'd done the bathroom but that wouldn't have cost a lot to change, and the rest was fine).

We find being in the town great, the public transport is really good (although it takes longer to get to Torre del Mar by bus now the tram isn't running any more). There are posters up about a new bus service serving the casco antiguo which could be good for us, but I don't know any details of how often it will run or when it's due to start yet.

You can buy pretty much everything you need here without having to drive anywhere to get it, if you can't carry it home they will always deliver. There is quite a lot of free entertainment put on too (weekly free jazz concerts for 3 months during the summer, a week of free classical\flamenco guitar concerts during the International Guitar Competition in July, the Noche de Velas which featured different concerts in different areas of the town, all free, and there are other events put on in Torre del Mar too. Good low cost sports facilities too, as well as the indoor pool in Velez (and an outdoor one for the summer months) a brand new indoor pool in Torre del Mar opens this week. Two health centres in town, plus the hospital is just down the road. Of course all the "official" stuff like the Ayuntamiento and Patronato de Recaudacion is here too, so again no special journeys needed when you need to sort out anything paperwork related.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Roy C said:


> Thanks for both the replies above, it looks like we were near enough with nothing too shocking. We are also considering towns as well as villages Lynn for the reasons you point out, better connections not only with internet but also public transport , which we would hope to use. Maybe I should look at that townhouse in Velez looks a cracker, the one featured on a place in the sun, that is the sort of thing we would be looking at but it's all about timing.


... I've just thought of a couple more bills that you hadn't mentioned;

Car tax - less than 200€ per annum
Basura (akin to water rates in UK) - about 80€ per annum
Heating - It gets cold in Spain so you should allow for gas bottles or wood to burn


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Roy C said:


> Thanks for both the replies above, it looks like we were near enough with nothing too shocking. We are also considering towns as well as villages Lynn for the reasons you point out, better connections not only with internet but also public transport , which we would hope to use. Maybe I should look at that townhouse in Velez looks a cracker, the one featured on a place in the sun, that is the sort of thing we would be looking at but it's all about timing.


If it's anything like the rest it will still be for sale. If it hasn't been snapped up after being featured on TV and this forum what chance do I have

Whatever your budget factor in an extra 20%. That goes for any country. As Lynn says you could have something left over for luxuries.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

snikpoh said:


> ... I've just thought of a couple more bills that you hadn't mentioned;
> 
> Car tax - less than 200€ per annum
> Basura (akin to water rates in UK) - about 80€ per annum
> Heating - It gets cold in Spain so you should allow for gas bottles or wood to burn


Depending on area, there might not be a separate basura bill - we don't have one here, it's included in the IBI. My €175 for gas includes all we spend on gas bottles for heating and cooking (not for heating water, that's electric).


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

It looks about right to me. Things like water will vary depending where you are (ours is about €15 a quarter), but swings and roundabouts. Get your internet, landline and mobiles in a package from the same supplier, you will save money. 

£400 (€500) a month is about what we spend on food, beer, wine and going out. There are two of us plus a cat, and we don't skimp on quality.

The biggest expenditure is usually trips to the UK. Avoid Christmas!!


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

That's great thanks, the car tax I forgot to put on my list here but it's on the list we done at home. It's just to get a general idea of things, none of it's a deal breaker, the only thing that would be a deal breaker is if we hated it or maybe a serious health issue but even then it mighten.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> £400 (€500) a month is about what we spend on food, beer, wine and going out.
> 
> The biggest expenditure is usually trips to the UK. Avoid Christmas!!



We give ourselves €200 pm each "pocket money". Can't speak for what my OH spends his on, but mine pays for my gym membership, hairdressing, cosmetics, books, bus fares and what few clothing items I buy in Spain. We pay for most of our meals out (apart from when we're on holiday) from what's left over from the housekeeping money which we put aside at the end of each week.

Whatever else we spend on trips away (3 or 4 city breaks in Spain per year so far, we hope to be going further afield next year now that we will have most of our pensions) plus my 2 trips back to the UK per year is extra. I usually go in June and early December, never at Christmas or during school holidays because the flight prices are crazy.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> We give ourselves €200 pm each "pocket money". Can't speak for what my OH spends his on, but mine pays for my gym membership, hairdressing, cosmetics, books, bus fares and what few clothing items I buy in Spain. We pay for most of our meals out (apart from when we're on holiday) from what's left over from the housekeeping money which we put aside at the end of each week.
> 
> Whatever else we spend on trips away (3 or 4 city breaks in Spain per year so far, we hope to be going further afield next year now that we will have most of our pensions) plus my 2 trips back to the UK per year is extra. I usually go in June and early December, never at Christmas or during school holidays because the flight prices are crazy.


Wow, how organised you are! I'm afraid we just spend as we go, and check at the end of the year to see whether our income has covered our expenditure (so far it has :fingerscrossed. As I've said before, there's not much to spend your money on round here.

For the first couple of years however we wrote down everything we spent in a book, literally everything, to the last cup of coffee. It was quite useful to know what an "average" month looked like.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> Wow, how organised you are! I'm afraid we just spend as we go, and check at the end of the year to see whether our income has covered our expenditure (so far it has :fingerscrossed. As I've said before, there's not much to spend your money on round here.
> 
> For the first couple of years however we wrote down everything we spent in a book, literally everything, to the last cup of coffee. It was quite useful to know what an "average" month looked like.


I never was before I came here, I'm a lifelong spendthrift and money fairly burns a hole in my pocket until I've spent it! Luckily (or not, as it sometimes seems) my OH is much more careful and puts the brake on.

When we decided to quit work and come here without any pensions for the first few years, it was a question of having to be disciplined to make sure the money lasted as long as it had to. We were much more careful in the first year, and spent very little, I suppose just to see how little we could manage on if we had to. But I wouldn't have enjoyed having to do that for a long period of time, I don't suppose. We knew how much was in the bank and how many years it had to last, so it was a question of simple division to determine the annual spending limit!


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

I think most people responding are pretty much on the money.

The only thing I would add is that for some things, for example car and home insurance you can't always pay them over 12 months like you can in the UK. I've been to various companies re insurance and the best I could do was pay over 3 months. On the one hand it's over after 3 without having to worry for another 9 but on the other hand it's a lot in those 3. Especially if its the same 3 months.

If your car and house insurance total around 700 quid or so which is entirely possible that's a fair bit.


----------



## portygirl (May 12, 2013)

I find these threads really interesting and helpful even if we have varying incomes or spending patterns. In my mock Spain budget I had anticipated spending more on everything stated as I don't want to under estimate and be caught out. It works out at just over €1000 per month.
I am a spendthrift by nature but enjoy the challenge of budgeting. I am concerned however that our early retirement income which is just over a third of our current income will be pushed at times.
Have folk generally found it ok adapting to a reduced income in Spain ?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

portygirl said:


> I find these threads really interesting and helpful even if we have varying incomes or spending patterns. In my mock Spain budget I had anticipated spending more on everything stated as I don't want to under estimate and be caught out. It works out at just over €1000 per month.
> I am a spendthrift by nature but enjoy the challenge of budgeting. I am concerned however that our early retirement income which is just over a third of our current income will be pushed at times.
> Have folk generally found it ok adapting to a reduced income in Spain ?


I haven't found it a problem - I swapped being cash rich(ish) but time poor for being time rich and cash poor(ish) and I much prefer the life I have now! 

If money is so tight that you have to watch every penny and are worried about being able to pay the bills, and anything unexpected which crops up is a disaster (and things always do) then I'm sure nobody could be happy in that situation, it's too stressful and you would just have exchanged one kind of stress for another.

But if one has enough for all the day to day stuff, some left over for enjoyment, plus a contingency fund put away to cover emergencies, I'm sure it will be fine.

We knew we'd be living on a reduced income for several years but could then look forward to becoming better off once our various pensions became payable. That time is fast approaching but I don't think I'll go back to being quite as wasteful and cavalier in my spending as I used to be. When I think of buying something now, I find myself thinking, do I really need it, will I use it, is it good value for money. Depressingly sensible and boring, but I probably won't be able to shake it from now on!


----------



## portygirl (May 12, 2013)

Lynn R said:


> I haven't found it a problem - I swapped being cash rich(ish) but time poor for being time rich and cash poor(ish) and I much prefer the life I have now!
> 
> If money is so tight that you have to watch every penny and are worried about being able to pay the bills, and anything unexpected which crops up is a disaster (and things always do) then I'm sure nobody could be happy in that situation, it's too stressful and you would just have exchanged one kind of stress for another.
> 
> ...



I think you have hit it on the nail as I'm definitely cash rich and time poor, at the moment. I spend an awful lot on niceties to make up for my stressed work existence.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

portygirl said:


> I think you have hit it on the nail as I'm definitely cash rich and time poor, at the moment. I spend an awful lot on niceties to make up for my stressed work existence.


I remember those days well - hitting the shops in a snatched lunchbreak and buying something totally unnecessary as I needed a "treat", the facials, manicures, aromatherapy massages, all to "unwind", clothes bought and put away in the wardrobe which never, ever got worn.

It's surprising, once you get off that treadmill, just how much enjoyment you can get out of waking up in the morning (when you wake up, not with an alarm shrilling in your ear, mine was set for 5.15 am) and if it's raining, thinking hey, I don't have to go out if I don't feel like it, or if it's sunny, how lucky am I not having to get up and face another day at work. Even after 8 years I still get that feeling, and I never get that feeling of mounting dread that used to come over me every Sunday evening.


----------



## portygirl (May 12, 2013)

Lynn R said:


> I remember those days well - hitting the shops in a snatched lunchbreak and buying something totally unnecessary as I needed a "treat", the facials, manicures, aromatherapy massages, all to "unwind", clothes bought and put away in the wardrobe which never, ever got worn.
> 
> It's surprising, once you get off that treadmill, just how much enjoyment you can get out of waking up in the morning (when you wake up, not with an alarm shrilling in your ear, mine was set for 5.15 am) and if it's raining, thinking hey, I don't have to go out if I don't feel like it, or if it's sunny, how lucky am I not having to get up and face another day at work. Even after 8 years I still get that feeling, and I never get that feeling of mounting dread that used to come over me every Sunday evening.



I never sleep well on a Sunday night, so look forward to getting rested sleep and saying goodbye to the alarm. Hopefully a year from now I'll be on my way.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Dunpleecin said:


> I think most people responding are pretty much on the money.
> 
> The only thing I would add is that for some things, for example car and home insurance you can't always pay them over 12 months like you can in the UK. I've been to various companies re insurance and the best I could do was pay over 3 months. On the one hand it's over after 3 without having to worry for another 9 but on the other hand it's a lot in those 3. Especially if its the same 3 months.
> 
> If your car and house insurance total around 700 quid or so which is entirely possible that's a fair bit.


Thanks, it was probably a bit misleading putting it down as a monthly bill but will pay the car stuff and home ins annually to get it out of the way, really it was to compare with the four weekly pension payment.

Thanks again

Roy


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

portygirl said:


> I find these threads really interesting and helpful even if we have varying incomes or spending patterns. In my mock Spain budget I had anticipated spending more on everything stated as I don't want to under estimate and be caught out. It works out at just over €1000 per month.
> I am a spendthrift by nature but enjoy the challenge of budgeting. I am concerned however that our early retirement income which is just over a third of our current income will be pushed at times.
> Have folk generally found it ok adapting to a reduced income in Spain ?


My figures were sort of guesstimates and a bit of research but was just looking for the ball park figure and to get a general idea. 

We will be going from reasonably cash richish in terms of salary wise ( some of my mates think I'm mad, 10 weeks annual leave and a good salary going) but I would rather be less well off financially and better off timewise to do things I want to do and not what others want me to do for a salary.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Lynn R said:


> I haven't found it a problem - I swapped being cash rich(ish) but time poor for being time rich and cash poor(ish) and I much prefer the life I have now!


Same here. And the climate does make a huge difference - instead of retail therapy when you're a bit down, you can enjoy the sunshine and the birds singing for free.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Same here. And the climate does make a huge difference - instead of retail therapy when you're a bit down, you can enjoy the sunshine and the birds singing for free.


I wonder if people who relocated to Spain without adequate resources would share that opinion...
Sunshine, birdsong and all these other lovely things are enjoyable only if you have no money worries.
Of course you can live in Spain on very little. You can do that anywhere. I did in it London when I was a student and not working. It wasn't fun.
If you live within your income you will be happy in Spain. That is true whether you have 1000 euros or 10000 euros to live on.
If I'm a 'bit down' which I rarely am I read a favourite book or listen to my favourite operas. Shopping doesn't cheer me up, far from it. But I also enjoy the occasional shop for things usually clothes or shoes that I don't need but just want.
The best shopping I've done for years was done on Boxing Day last year when we went to our nearest shopping mall as shops opened and were empty and we scooped up loads of bargains including things we needed and things we didn't.
My needless spending will hopefully have helped the Spanish retail sector. I intend to repeat the process this year.


----------



## ddrysdale99 (Apr 3, 2014)

I have a similar list and all I can see that you've missed is the car tax which has been pointed out, provision for car repairs / servicing to pass the annual check and of course if you live on a community there may be community fees.
Here's my list - also in GBP/month for 3 people (partner + her adult son) for comparison
IBI 36 
Comm Fees 35 
Gas 20 
Elect 100 
Water 25 
Build Insurance 12 
Contents insurance 18 
car tax 10 
car repairs/service 50 
Car insurance 40 
Health Insurance 101 
broadband 33 
food 420 
booze 80 
petrol 85 
landline 20 
mobiles 75


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Sunshine, birdsong and all these other lovely things are enjoyable only if you have no money worries.


Not true!

I know what you mean, but there's a difference between not having enough to live on and not having as much as you did before.

And if you _really_ haven't got enough to live on, there's no point worrying about it 24 hours a day. You might as well enjoy the sunshine while you can. :eyebrows:


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Not true!
> 
> I know what you mean, but there's a difference between not having enough to live on and not having as much as you did before.
> 
> And if you _really_ haven't got enough to live on, there's no point worrying about it 24 hours a day. You might as well enjoy the sunshine while you can. :eyebrows:


Well, you're right.  Money helps but you don't need it to be happy. I'm enjoying reading all my old favourites again, starting with Hardy's 'Far from the Madding Crowd'. 

But you never know when you have to fork out for the unexpected. We drive the LR over a lot of rough ground, going to the ADANA perrera and out in the campo with the dogs so it's not surprising that we get punctures. But last week we had two flats, I had them repaired...and today another one
Looks like new tyres.

And I have to agree that if you get the basics right you don't notice the drop in income. I'm beginning to wonder what I spent so much money on when I was working. Now I spend a lot on books and CDs. Yesterday I was thrilled to find a complete boxed set of The Sopranos in a charity shop.....all the six series for 20 euros.

But I do think as has been said that anyone coming to live here should add at least a margin of an extra 20% for unforeseen events.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

It is quite surprising how much we spent that was unnecessary in the past. When I think what we spent that we didn't need to, we could have cleared our UK mortgage much sooner. Here in Spain, we live quite comfortably on about €650 per month with no mortgage - that is without scrimping, we just try to avoid waste.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Sandra spends a small fortune feeding our two big dogs and most of the neighbourhood's stray cat population. We have several cats living at the bottom of our garden. She has constructed a waterproof shelter for them. 
Every evening she drives to the Instituto to give food and water to the stray cats that live around there.

I suppose it's money well spent as unlike our neighbours we rarely see rats or snakes in our garden.


----------



## Älg (Oct 21, 2014)

Blimey, I'm beginning to feel I'm being ripped off by my water and electric companies. My 2 bed apartment has been up for sale for 3 years and hasn't been used at all for 2 years but my water and electric standing charges are both around 51 Euro's every 2 months. The apartment is by La Manga, are bills really so much dearer by the coast?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Älg said:


> Blimey, I'm beginning to feel I'm being ripped off by my water and electric companies. My 2 bed apartment has been up for sale for 3 years and hasn't been used at all for 2 years but my water and electric standing charges are both around 51 Euro's every 2 months. The apartment is by La Manga, are bills really so much dearer by the coast?


What tends to make a difference to standing charges for electricity is the amount of potencia (maximum amount of power in kwh you can draw at any one time) you are contracted for, not geographical area. Mine is low (only 3.45 kwh) because I use bottled gas for cooking and heating, so can cope with that potencia easily without the system tripping out. 

I think there are more differences between areas in the cost of water, judging by comments I see on forums like this one.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

I still reckon ( rent aside) if you have €1500 a month for a couple you would get by ok.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Isobella said:


> If it's anything like the rest it will still be for sale. If it hasn't been snapped up after being featured on TV and this forum what chance do I have
> 
> Whatever your budget factor in an extra 20%. That goes for any country. As Lynn says you could have something left over for luxuries.


Have just seen this as the thread was resurrected. The house in question was sold before the end of 2014, to British buyers (not the people featured on the programme).

They also showed a property in Velez on another edition of the programme about a month ago, and are looking at properties for a third one (we know two people with properties for sale who have been visited by the show's producer).


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Rabbitcat said:


> I still reckon ( rent aside) if you have €1500 a month for a couple you would get by ok.


That should be enough for *two* months excluding rent/mortgage.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Ah but you're not allowing for how much I love churros


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Rabbitcat said:


> Ah but you're not allowing for how much I love churros


Can't stand them - too much fat.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

Rabbitcat said:


> Ah but you're not allowing for how much I love churros


Same here, I can't get enough.



baldilocks said:


> Can't stand them - too much fat.


NO worries, I'll have yours!


----------



## chica escocesa (Jul 23, 2012)

I can't imagine being able to get by on 650 euros (or pounds) a month! I must be terribly frivolous and wasteful! We were thinking if we moved we could get rid of one of the cars, but reckon we'd need a minimum of 2000 euros (2 adults and a 2 year old) per month. It just seems to go, I wouldn't say that we are particularly lavish, although I do go out with friends a fair bit (coffees, drinks, lunches). I am quite impressed by that Baldilocks!


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Bottom line after electric/gas/water are paid most other stuff is much the same price as at home, hence our calculations that we would be ok on €1500. 

This sort of guesstimate for living costs is of course highly subjective as if you're a flash spender or have a cocaine habit your costs will obviously differ


----------



## chica escocesa (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh I do like a couple of lines at the weekend........eace:

I don't find things quite as expensive as at home....we were eating out quite well for around 40 euros for the 3 of us including drinks on our last holiday....can't think of many places around here I can do that. 

It's funny, some things in the supermarket are the same (or slightly less) but I found suncream and nappies to be VERY expensive. Hoping by our next trip the wee one will be out of nappies so that'll be one less thing! Need to keep a bit aside for the cocaine though!


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Have to agree re eating out ( though if there f/t wouldn't bother as much) prices and quality amazing. Gorgeous restaurants in Denia ( Carrer de Loreto), 3 course meals of quality food €15. Amazing value


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

Rabbitcat said:


> Have to agree re eating out ( though if there f/t wouldn't bother as much) prices and quality amazing. Gorgeous restaurants in Denia ( Carrer de Loreto), 3 course meals of quality food €15. Amazing value


Just to throw in a variant we are a couple and these are euros per month. 
Food/drink/eating out comes to 1500 
Travel/entertainment 270 
Clothes/foot wear 100
The house (utils/maint/tools/etc) 400
Internet/phones 65
Family/xmas/etc 100
Reserve 65

We own the house. So 2500 monthly budget. We'd expect to be inside but not by much.

We could cut it by drinking cheaper wine and less fresh quality fish but I wouldn't want to.

I'm currently 2 days of 22 into a 10 Euros a day food/drink/eating out experiment while my wife is in Madrid with family. After two days I've only spent (as in value of what has been eaten or drunk) 9.20 Euros so maybe I set the target too high. 

My large bowl of costillas/potatoes/peppers/carrot/onion/fresh herbs with fresh bread is delicious and costs no more than 1.20 . But if it lasts beyond a third day


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

On what I like/enjoy I would say- You're paying far too much for your eating/ drinking out! -but hey each to their own


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

chica escocesa said:


> I can't imagine being able to get by on 650 euros (or pounds) a month! I must be terribly frivolous and wasteful! We were thinking if we moved we could get rid of one of the cars, but reckon we'd need a minimum of 2000 euros (2 adults and a 2 year old) per month. It just seems to go, I wouldn't say that we are particularly lavish, although I do go out with friends a fair bit (coffees, drinks, lunches). I am quite impressed by that Baldilocks!


Do not forget that they live (3 adults and a dog) quite comfortably (his words) on that amount.
Also takes 2 holidays a year, buys a new car & not secondhand, has that serviced at a main dealer and can also save from that budget.

As you say impressive.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Shrewd spender.


----------



## alborino (Dec 13, 2014)

Rabbitcat said:


> On what I like/enjoy I would say- You're paying far too much for your eating/ drinking out! -but hey each to their own


Rabbitcat very true and that could possibly come down. Problem is my spanish family have access to some great iberico (so I've acquired a taste for the best), I love gambas/lubina, and as my wife likes good red and I like good white sadly some days we get through 2 bottles  

But thanks as I'd like to cut the budget a little to allow for these uncertain times and interesting you think it is high as you don't sound like you are starving with a churros addiction  Must admit only participate when MIL visits myself


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

We'll firstly although I am 52 I have NEVER tasted wine in my life therefore I am strictly a beer drinker. Indeed with many of the restaurants in Denia we had cola as an alternative to the wine included in the €15 3 course meals.

Also whilst I would murder a good steak now and then I am not really a fan of expensive type food and honestly the meals we were having in Denia were very good quality with plenty of choice so they suited us totally - good meal and accompanying cola €30 for two of us, then off to bars for large beers at €2.30- so to be honest I physically couldn't run up your sort of bills even if I could afford it!!( which I can't!!!)


----------



## chica escocesa (Jul 23, 2012)

It's the wine, it's the wine!! We are trying to cut down to only drinking on Fridays and Saturdays - easier at the moment whilst I'm off work but I must admit I use it as a stress reliever when I'm working!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

VFR said:


> Do not forget that they live (3 adults and a dog) quite comfortably (his words) on that amount.
> Also takes 2 holidays a year, buys a new car & not secondhand, has that serviced at a main dealer and can also save from that budget.
> 
> As you say impressive.


Error - secondhand car!

As MRYPG would say - frugal, but my version is avoiding waste, just carrying on from attitudes instilled during WWII. 

For example: Pedestal fan that would not hold its head up (it kept pointing at the ground). Cause: the bolt that tightened the mechanism to lock it in the desired position had a stripped thread. Replacement bolt of the right size had a larger head so I reduced the size of the head with a hacksaw - fan now holds it head up. Cost of new fan saved.


----------



## Chica22 (Feb 26, 2010)

Dont forget to build into the equation paying taxes, higher in Spain, than in the UK, our 2K a month, was depleted with a tax bill of over 2k this year.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

VFR said:


> Do not forget that they live (3 adults and a dog) quite comfortably (his words) on that amount.
> Also takes 2 holidays a year, buys a new car & not secondhand, has that serviced at a main dealer and can also save from that budget.
> 
> As you say impressive.


I've often wondered if that includes what his wife earns though?

she teaches English - I teach Spanish

we both do translation work - for which I've been registered for IVA as well, which ups the monthly gestor fee

roughly the first 500€ I earn each month goes on my autónomo payment, income tax & gestor fees


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I've often wondered if that includes what his wife earns though?
> 
> she teaches English - I teach Spanish
> 
> ...


SWMBO is an employee so any extras get passed through the academy's books.

She also teaches Spanish and French


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> Error - secondhand car!
> 
> As MRYPG would say - frugal, but my version is avoiding waste, just carrying on from attitudes instilled during WWII.
> 
> For example: Pedestal fan that would not hold its head up (it kept pointing at the ground). Cause: the bolt that tightened the mechanism to lock it in the desired position had a stripped thread. Replacement bolt of the right size had a larger head so I reduced the size of the head with a hacksaw - fan now holds it head up. Cost of new fan saved.


So like most of us do then, if it can be repaired then repair it ........... and ?


----------



## LDN2ESP (Jul 24, 2015)

alborino said:


> I'm currently 2 days of 22 into a 10 Euros a day food/drink/eating out experiment while my wife is in Madrid with family. After two days I've only spent (as in value of what has been eaten or drunk) 9.20 Euros so maybe I set the target too high.
> 
> My large bowl of costillas/potatoes/peppers/carrot/onion/fresh herbs with fresh bread is delicious and costs no more than 1.20 . But if it lasts beyond a third day


Wouldn't it be easier to claim asylum? 10 euros a day on food/drink/eating - that's a breakfast surely? Good luck anyway #thenewspanishdiet


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

VFR said:


> So like most of us do then, if it can be repaired then repair it ........... and ?


I must admit I like your note of optimism. Too bad that it is unfounded. 

For so many, at the first sign of a problem the solution is throw it away and get a new one. Fortunately for my benefit and one or two others I know, many of them take their faulty goods to a secondhand store where they hope to get something for them. However, the guy who sells the stuff at the s/hand store tests them in front of the potential purchaser and if it doesn't work correctly, he doesn't sell it at the normal price but either gives it away or sells it for only one or two euros at the buyer's risk. Often all that is required is a minimal amount of work to restore it to full working order. If the original owner had taken a little trouble (to effect a small repair/adjustment) instead of trying to pass off known faulty goods as in full working order, he could have saved himself the cost of the new item he bought to replace the one he disposed of for next to nothing. A fool and his money are (fortunately for some of us) soon parted.

Don't forget I was brought up in wartime and the immediate postwar period when 'new' was not an option.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> I must admit I like your note of optimism. Too bad that it is unfounded.
> 
> For so many, at the first sign of a problem the solution is throw it away and get a new one. Fortunately for my benefit and one or two others I know, many of them take their faulty goods to a secondhand store where they hope to get something for them. However, the guy who sells the stuff at the s/hand store tests them in front of the potential purchaser and if it doesn't work correctly, he doesn't sell it at the normal price but either gives it away or sells it for only one or two euros at the buyer's risk. Often all that is required is a minimal amount of work to restore it to full working order. If the original owner had taken a little trouble (to effect a small repair/adjustment) instead of trying to pass off known faulty goods as in full working order, he could have saved himself the cost of the new item he bought to replace the one he disposed of for next to nothing. A fool and his money are (fortunately for some of us) soon parted.
> 
> Don't forget I was brought up in wartime and the immediate postwar period when 'new' was not an option.


And people didn't have so many appliances, mainly electrical, to repair...
I'm not sure it's a good idea for amateurs to fiddle with electrical stuff.
My son has forbidden me to change plugs even. I did something once, not sure what,and we lost all power in the house. We had to call an electrician to fix it.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> And people didn't have so many appliances, mainly electrical, to repair...
> I'm not sure it's a good idea for amateurs to fiddle with electrical stuff.
> My son has forbidden me to change plugs even. I did something once, not sure what,and we lost all power in the house. We had to call an electrician to fix it.


So what is wrong with that? You were providing much needed employment.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> Don't forget I was brought up in wartime and the immediate postwar period when 'new' was not an option.


Grrrrr! That bloody Kaiser!!!


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

I reckon that a lot of electrical thingies have an inbuilt 'fecha de caducidad'.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> I'm not sure it's a good idea for amateurs to fiddle with electrical stuff.


I am a qualified electrician. In the case of the fan, this was a physical not an electrical problem, I didn't even have to take the cover or the fan cage off.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Justina said:


> I reckon that a lot of electrical thingies have an inbuilt 'fecha de caducidad'.


In some cases you may well be right. A lot of things are made using Chinese components (e.g. capacitors) that have a specific life (age/operations) before breaking down and you may find that if you have a form of ethernet in the house that uses the mains wiring, the adaptors all break down after about 14-18 months (guarantee is, at most, 12 months.)


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> I must admit I like your note of optimism. Too bad that it is unfounded.
> 
> For so many, at the first sign of a problem the solution is throw it away and get a new one. Fortunately for my benefit and one or two others I know, many of them take their faulty goods to a secondhand store where they hope to get something for them. However, the guy who sells the stuff at the s/hand store tests them in front of the potential purchaser and if it doesn't work correctly, he doesn't sell it at the normal price but either gives it away or sells it for only one or two euros at the buyer's risk. Often all that is required is a minimal amount of work to restore it to full working order. If the original owner had taken a little trouble (to effect a small repair/adjustment) instead of trying to pass off known faulty goods as in full working order, he could have saved himself the cost of the new item he bought to replace the one he disposed of for next to nothing. A fool and his money are (fortunately for some of us) soon parted.
> 
> Don't forget I was brought up in wartime and the immediate postwar period when 'new' was not an option.


Its not unfounded as most I know (more than half) will try/ask (often myself) where or how can they get an issue sorted.
OK you saved a good bob there (new around 20eu) and maybe you should have waited before buying that Dyson as something may have turned up down that secondhand shop that needed a wee adjustment as Dyson are not cheap (as you know)


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

VFR said:


> maybe you should have waited before buying that Dyson as something may have turned up down that secondhand shop that needed a wee adjustment as Dyson are not cheap (as you know)


Dysons are good but can be a devil to clean out fully, especially if they have been used in a particularly dirty environment, so rather than acquire somebody else's muck, new is preferred


----------

